# Feeling a bit left out!



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm not sure if I should be slighted or happy! Lol!

Snuckums, my baby that I handfed. I feed him, I play with him I talk to him. He chose my hubby!:blush:
He still likes me and the kids but he is obsessed with my hubby. It is actually quite funny.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Oh that's cute! Don't feel slighted. It is only natural for a baby to gravitate to others. It's good behavior in the wild. Keeps them from breeding with their family members.


----------

